# I got a haircut from h*ll...



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So I started a blog about it. It's very embarrassing, but if you've ever had a bad cut, I'm sure you can relate :blush:

Haircut From Hell


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

My babies havent had their hair cut yet. I took them to Petsmart for a bath and i was under the impression they were going to shave around their little bobos and pluck their tiny ear hairs but neither was done. I was disappointed. Would an individual groomer b better with my 2 little ones? I finally got a picture posted!!!


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

Should they even have anything cut at just 13 weeks old? Im ready for their hair to be long on their ears like alot of yalls babies r!! I enjoy dressing them though so what kind of cut would i say if and when its time to cut?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, honey that sucks. But if you live long enough you will have a really crappy haircut. Man, I have had a few awful ones. You need to find someone who can style it up from that length. Before you know it it will be long again...or not. You just need to have it styled at that length or shorter. You are still very pretty...no bad haircut can take that away.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, Sylvia  In my next post, hopefully I'll attempt to style it...and put on some make-up!


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

Add a tight perm and we have had similar hair experiences. I feel your pain. 

Hair clips! If you can't pony-tail it, clip it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll look for some cute clips, thanks


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

my goodness- You look so unhappy in that first pic! I'll be honest and say that I love your long hair  Have you thought of going even shorter? An angled shorter cut might end up looking more chic  I think it's hilarious that you started a blog about it- it's something we can ALL relate too. I had a really bad haircut a few years ago that I cried so hard after. I felt like I had a mullet (business in the front, party in the back!). My husband still reminds me of it everytime I go to get a haircut.

I think some cute hair accessories can jazz it up while you wait for it to grow. You look fab anyway- short or long hair :thumbsup:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Your hair grows about 6" a year so you're only looking at two years to grow it out! LOL, sorry. I have always been a long haired girl myself and I had about a foot cut off late last year. It was a big change, but I was happy with it. It was just a little longer than yours is now, just hitting my shoulders. It's grown quite a bit since then but I don't think I'd ever go back to super long again. You'll get used to it once you figure out what to do with it. I think it would look REALLY cool if you did some chunky blond highlights, especially around your face. Maybe add a little layering (stacking) in the back? You so do NOT look older. I really love a bob hairstyle, I think it's very chic and sassy. Also, it's super cute if you roll in in the big hot rollers, doesn't make it curly, just fuller. My hair is super straight like yours and I like a little more volume (I'm a Texas gal remember!) But not TBH volume (that would be Texas Big Hair). Make peace with the new 'do! It looks great!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey!! Your hair looks fine!! How would you like to be fighting thick curly hair your whole life? LOL seriously, I do like your haircut, it's just a big change for you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

First, I can totally relate! Second, it's really not that bad! I think the shorter hair is very cute on you and you might even go shorter! It's hard to tell from the photos but is your hair thick? If so, you might find that shorter will be more to your liking. Mine is very thick and does weird waves and curls in the back so shorter is actually better.

Hang in there!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

luckylacy said:


> Should they even have anything cut at just 13 weeks old? Im ready for their hair to be long on their ears like alot of yalls babies r!! I enjoy dressing them though so what kind of cut would i say if and when its time to cut?


Elizabeth was talking about her own haircut. I wouldn't take my fluffs to the groomers, until they were fully vaccinated, including kennel cough vaccine. They can pick something up there, and get sick.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I think your hair looks great. I know it's a big change for you but it will grow out again if that's what you want. So sorry you hate it so much.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*hugs* I totally understand I have been there! I usually go from having really long hair (like now) to getting it all chopped off in some cute style. Last time I atempted this, some guy gave me the most terrible bob I have ever seen. I would like to get something done but now I'm afraid to.

You don't look bad by any means with your new cut but I do like the longer hair more.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Elisabeth, I think you look beautiful and you are right. It's HAIR and it will grow. I am looking forward to following your blog!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I can totally relate! I have had some bad haircuts along the way, and some of them I've paid a ton of money for, lol. I think that once you style it, your hair will look good. Hang in there!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my! :smpullhair::smpullhair: 

Nothing like forking over a pile of $$ & coming home to stick one's head under the faucet :smhelp::smheat:. . . yes, I do understand! :smilie_tischkante: I think it is great that you can write about it. :thumbsup: Those emotions need a positive outlet, and we become part of your journey!:smootch:

While not entirely appropriate to this setting I think this quote can fit---my daughter sent it to me recently: Swahili proverb -- "Kupotea njia ndiko kujua njia" :duh oh:
or "By losing the way one learns the way." I guess what I am trying to say is "now you know that you really like your hair long" and that is an expensive but good thing to know for the future. :yes:
I hope you can make your peace w/this until it grows out. I truly understand. :heart:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> my goodness- You look so unhappy in that first pic! I'll be honest and say that I love your long hair  Have you thought of going even shorter? An angled shorter cut might end up looking more chic  I think it's hilarious that you started a blog about it- it's something we can ALL relate too. I had a really bad haircut a few years ago that I cried so hard after. I *felt like I had a mullet (business in the front, party in the back!)*. My husband still reminds me of it everytime I go to get a haircut.
> 
> I think some cute hair accessories can jazz it up while you wait for it to grow. You look fab anyway- short or long hair :thumbsup:


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Elisabeth, LOL!! I don't think it is that bad but your face says it all! It's definitely a drastic change for you. I loved your longer hair but the short isn't bad. When it grows out a little bit I think you will like it. Try some clips and maybe some cute headbands. I can't believe you started a blog! That is hilarious but everyone can relate. And honestly, how many of us on here even like our own hair?!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

lmillette said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> Elisabeth, LOL!! I don't think it is that bad but your face says it all! It's definitely a drastic change for you. I loved your longer hair but the short isn't bad. When it grows out a little bit I think you will like it. Try some clips and maybe some cute headbands. I can't believe you started a blog! That is hilarious but everyone can relate. *And honestly, how many of us on here even like our own hair?!*


Amen to that! I used to love my hair, but as I got older, I kept thinking my hair is just looking worse and worse and because it was dragging down my features and making me look old. Then I finally realized it's not my hair, I'm just getting older! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Elisabeth it's really not that bad but i know it's a big change going from long hair to short hair. What i would do if i were you is get a more stylish cut, maybe take it up more in the back and have it angled down (inverted bob also known as a stacked bob) i think that would look really nice if you can find someone to add more style to it. I've had some bad haircuts, so i can really feel your pain. I'm the type that is always changing my hair, i have it short, i grow it out and than have it cut off again, i get really bored very easily and i used to be the same way with color, i would just tell the girl who used to do my hair to do what she wanted. Right now i'm currently growing it back out to have it cut into an inverted bob again.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think it looks great in the picture of you at the baby shower. I think you just need to learn how to style it. In the first picture it looks like you did not style it at all. In the baby shower picture I can see that it has been styled and you look great. JMHO


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your input! I really don't want to go shorter, as I just don't feel like myself. So I think styling and some accessories are definitely in order while it grows. Stay tuned


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elisabeth -- I know that almost all of us can relate and can empathyze with you.

The one good thing about hair -- it grows pretty fast.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a long hair girl, myself so I can relate to your pain. I had my hair cut super short once and someone mistook me for my cousin...my male cousin!!!! This was back in high school. In any case, never again. I like your long hair but I think your new cut is cute...I agree with Marissa...maybe more of an angle bob while it is growing out. You are still gorgeous either way. Your blog will be appreciated by women everywhere...we've all been there!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, Lynn 

Hope, thank you so much for the laugh! Sorry you were mistaken for your male cousin--I could see how that would happen with me at this stage LOL 

I updated the blog with a new pic--tried to take some suggestions into account!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw week two in your blog, and your hair looks great! Plus.... You have a beautiful smile in the pic!!!! I have naturally curly hair, that I've fought all my life! For Easter, Birthdays, any old holidays my grandmother would get me a perm!!! Why?????? My hair was already curly!!! So many pictures of me looking like a rosebush on steroids!!!!! You look like you have a smooth shiny texture to your hair... So pretty!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree that week two is a huge improvement from week one! WTG!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I saw week two in your blog, and your hair looks great! Plus.... You have a beautiful smile in the pic!!!! I have naturally curly hair, that I've fought all my life! For Easter, Birthdays, any old holidays my grandmother would get me a perm!!! Why?????? My hair was already curly!!! So many pictures of me looking like a rosebush on steroids!!!!! You look like you have a smooth shiny texture to your hair... So pretty!


I love curly hair! You always want what you don't have, right?  



edelweiss said:


> I agree that week two is a huge improvement from week one! WTG!


Thanks, Sandi!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Your hair looks cute in your blog update!  My hair often goes through "hair shock" after a haircut then settles down. I think some cute hair accessories will be fun to shop for as you grow it out!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Elisabeth,

I feel your pain, I've had two bad haircuts that really were at horrible times for me, but in general, I think it's just hard to get used to such a drastic change. Haircuts are like losing massive amounts of weight, or changing the color of your hair. With long hair, I'm betting you didn't style it often (and why would you when it looks great that way) but I think you already have the idea. You need to add makeup and style your hair, add volume or something to make you feel like you're not wearing someone else's hair. It really, honestly, isn't a question of it not looking just fine, it does, but if it doesn't feel like "you" it doesn't matter.


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

I've had TWO horrible hair cuts in my life! The first was a place my mother took me to. I have SUPER THICK (every stylist comments on it when I go) and I had super LONG hair. I had it long for so long I would do a little twist of my head before I sat down so I didn't sit on my hair. Well my mother took me for a TRIM and the stylist convinced her I would look AMAZING with bangs. GUESS WHO had a PSYCHO cowlick right in front that no one knew about until that day? THIS GIRL! Plus.. it was the day before my mom paid to have crazy glamorshots done..... so my mother has a whole bunch of HALFbangs pictures like this one up at her house.










HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ever since I've had my hair long until TWO years ago. I decided I wanted a LONGISH inverted bob. Which is when the back is real short and the front is real long. Well I didn't get that... I got a SUPERSHORTBOB. I'm talking like above my LIPS short. It was horrible. I wore headbands and hats for three years. I finally went to a beauty school to get my hair cuts because you tell them exactly what you want and they are SUPER CAREFUL because they want you to be happy but also because they are learning. They ask you 10,000 questions and it takes twice as long because they have to have approval from you and once they have that then they can ask approval from their teacher who comes over and measures and makes sure it isn't wonky. Since I get an inverted bob every time though I have to have a new student each time and they take pictures to put in their graduation packets. lol. FUN!

Here is a picture of my hair cut now. I do miss my long hair... and in the winter I always say that I'm going to grow it all back out but then by summer its all gone again. HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Your hair looks cute in your blog update!  My hair often goes through "hair shock" after a haircut then settles down. I think some cute hair accessories will be fun to shop for as you grow it out!


Thank you, Marisa. I am thinking some ribbon hairbands would be cute.



CheriS said:


> Elisabeth,
> 
> I feel your pain, I've had two bad haircuts that really were at horrible times for me, but in general, I think it's just hard to get used to such a drastic change. Haircuts are like losing massive amounts of weight, or changing the color of your hair. With long hair, I'm betting you didn't style it often (and why would you when it looks great that way) but I think you already have the idea. You need to add makeup and style your hair, add volume or something to make you feel like you're not wearing someone else's hair. It really, honestly, isn't a question of it not looking just fine, it does, but if it doesn't feel like "you" it doesn't matter.


You're right, Cheri. I need to put some effort into it, unlike with long hair where I could basically wash and go.



Michie said:


> I've had TWO horrible hair cuts in my life! The first was a place my mother took me to. I have SUPER THICK (every stylist comments on it when I go) and I had super LONG hair. I had it long for so long I would do a little twist of my head before I sat down so I didn't sit on my hair. Well my mother took me for a TRIM and the stylist convinced her I would look AMAZING with bangs. GUESS WHO had a PSYCHO cowlick right in front that no one knew about until that day? THIS GIRL! Plus.. it was the day before my mom paid to have crazy glamorshots done..... so my mother has a whole bunch of HALFbangs pictures like this one up at her house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you have a beautiful face, you can pull off short hair so much better! I think you look adorable as a kid and great with short hair now :thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am loving your week 2 photo! I'm sorry you don't like it, but you really do look great with that style  .


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> When you have a beautiful face, you can pull off short hair so much better! I think you look adorable as a kid and great with short hair now :thumbsup:


Aww thank you! I think you look lovely with the short hair! Especially in the last one when you are all smiling and happy looking! All that matters is that you feel good about yourself though so I'm rooting for your hair to grow faster!! B)

Hair growth tips!
Hair Growth Tips - MotownGirl.com - Natural Hair Care Tips and Information

That link...weirded me out a little. Tapping your head and hanging upside down over the edge of the bed? :HistericalSmiley:I would feel REAL SMART while doing that.

And..what is a protective hair style????


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm a bit late in joining this conversation, but I just wanted to tell you that I really like the week 2 photo. I think your hair looked really cute in that one.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, Eliz--you look so sad in that middle photo. But the first one and sitting at the table looks great. I have been there many times. It's one of those things we just come home and say what did do that for? I think you are beautiful with short or long hair.
I grew my hair long like your bef pic and recently cut it just below my shoulders. I am happy with it, but I came close to going shorter. I like the idea of a little shorter with some angles too, if your unhappy might as well get it a style you like while it's short. OR leave it alone one length and it'll grow out in couple years faster than you know. hugs


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Michie said:


> Aww thank you! I think you look lovely with the short hair! Especially in the last one when you are all smiling and happy looking! All that matters is that you feel good about yourself though so I'm rooting for your hair to grow faster!! B)
> 
> Hair growth tips!
> Hair Growth Tips - MotownGirl.com - Natural Hair Care Tips and Information
> ...


We could wrap our hair in papers, like show dogs, for a protective hsir style! LOL


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> We could wrap our hair in papers, like show dogs, for a protective hsir style! LOL


HAHAHAHAHA :HistericalSmiley:Oh my THANK you for that image!


----------

